# The Genius of Puritanism (Book Recommendation)



## B.L. (Jul 9, 2019)

Greetings,

I would like to recommend a little gem of a book titled "The Genius of Puritanism" by Peter Lewis. I received it a few days ago and have found it to be hard to put down. It was a book order topper I added to get free shipping from RHB and boy was it money ($5) well spent.

Here are the main parts:

PART I - THE PURITAN IN THE PULPIT
PART II - THE PURITAN IN THE PEW
PART III - THE PURITAN IN PRIVATE

It's a small volume at 136 pages and not difficult to read at all. It's a great introduction to the Puritans!

Again, I purchased this to get me over the hump for free shipping and I haven't even picked up the book I primarily was interested in purchasing yet...I've been preoccupied with this unexpected surprise.

Have a joyful day brothers and sisters.

Reactions: Like 2 | Rejoicing 1


----------



## loomster2000 (Jul 9, 2019)

Well now, brother, you have to tell us the title of the other book that constituted your "main" book order.


----------



## jambo (Jul 9, 2019)

Highly recommended. I read this about 30 years ago or so when it came out and was most impressed by it.


----------

